

Patience is a Virtue: Revisiting Merge and Sort on Modern Processors [pdf] - luu
http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/209622/patsort-sigmod14.pdf

======
Rexxar
Direct link to the article:
[http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/209622/patsort-
sigmod14.p...](http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/209622/patsort-sigmod14.pdf)

~~~
dang
Thanks; changed. Submitted was
[http://research.microsoft.com/apps/mobile/publication.aspx?i...](http://research.microsoft.com/apps/mobile/publication.aspx?id=209622).

------
zokier
Curious that in their references-section GNU qsort is linked to
[http://opensource.apple.com/source/emacs/emacs-41/emacs/lib-...](http://opensource.apple.com/source/emacs/emacs-41/emacs/lib-
src/qsort.c?txt) (via a url shortener). That is from emacs source tree hosted
by Apple, instead of something more canonical like
[https://sourceware.org/git/?p=glibc.git;a=blob;f=stdlib/qsor...](https://sourceware.org/git/?p=glibc.git;a=blob;f=stdlib/qsort.c;hb=HEAD)

There are some differences between the two, I'm not sure if the changes are
anything beyond cosmetic.

